# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  معرفي يك سايت براي آموزش WPF و XAML

## sd.CSharpProgrammer

سلام خدمت دوستان

دوستان امروز تو اينترنت بدنبال مطالب براي WPF ميگشتم كه به اين سايت برخوردم :



> http://www.wpftutorial.net/Home.html


اين سايت فقط در مورد WPF و تمامي امكاناتش آموزش ميده (منظور اينكه در مورد شاخه هاي ديگه برنامه نويسي و كامپيوتر نيست). ديدنش خالي از لطف نيست. البته به زبان انگليسي هستش. اميدوارم مفيد واقع بشه
به اميد روزي كه علاقه مندان به اين فناوري در اين شاخه موفق و سربلند باشند.

پيروز باشيد   :لبخند:

----------

